# What loach is this?



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry guys, I can't really get a picture at the minute, as it spends it's day under a rock that I don't want to disturb. The best I can describe it is, VERY much like a Khuli Loach, but instead of bars it is completely brown. It's nocturnal and is a happy flake eater. It really does resemble a Khuli loach, just completely brown, a lighter shade of brown on the underbelly .


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

there are plain brown khuli loaches i believe atleast thats what our disttributor has them labled as when we get them at work.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, they're known by different (similar) names but it's all the same thing if they look identical to banded kuhlis (except for color, of course). Pangio oblonga. I've only ever seen them labeled as Black Kuhli Loaches but brown definitely makes more sense, lol
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-oblonga


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you both. That is the exact fish. It was never labelled in the fish store, just labelled as 'Loach'. Out of curiosity I purchased it, but never actually found it online (or didn't look hard enough!). It's a lovely loach and so human friendly. Just a complete bugger to get out of the tank!


----------

